# Help keyed metallic silver



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

Hi there have a problem car been keyed and have no money just had back operation and no work ATM.

I have filled the scratch/groove in using the Ford touch up pen over several days then rubbed it down with 2000 wet n dry then polished it and it looks terrible the scar is VERY visable, took it to the local paintmixers who says he mixes for smart repair people and he mademe a tin of paint and a tin of laquer for £25. He told me to rub it down with scotchbright which he gave me then spray itusing very light coats then laquer over the top when dried.
I have a problem I have put on over 10 coats and the scar is still slightly visable, a friend says I should rub it down with 2000 wet n dry then laquer it.
I didn't think you rubbed down sliver metallic before laquering?

So do I continue to build the paint up until the scar is invisable then wet n dry it before laquering or do I not wet n dry it? I am very confused??

A lot of people say the match will be awful but unfortunately I have bought the paint so I am now stuck to try to make the best from what I have.
Please will someone advise so I can try again in the morning.
Thanks.


----------



## edzt (Dec 15, 2010)

How long is the scratch? Does it cover more than one panel?
You never rub down base coat


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

edzt said:


> How long is the scratch? Does it cover more than one panel?
> You never rub down base coat


Hi there the scratch is approx 10" then another 2" above it approx 4"
then on another panel approx 22" wavy not a straight scratch, the other 2 are virtually straight.

I will need to rub the base coat down initially as I have found it has some dust in it (Ihave to spray it outside I have no where to take to do it inside)
then if I respray it carefully and get a good finish do I just laquer over the top of it and around the outer edge to finish it without touching the silver finish?
It was mixed professionally so should be a good match he used the Ford colour codes the sell hundreds of cans a month to local traders.
But as it looks the colour is or looks lighter than the other panels will the laquer darken it to the correct shade?

Thanks for your help.:thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll never repair a sliver scratch any better than you've done by touching in.
Spraying paint produces a relatively light covering of paint in contrast to touching in.
Spraying the paint allows the metallics to 'sit' and 'lay' properly on the panel.
Touching in (no matter how careful) produces a very heavy coat - the metallics 'sink' in the paint. The metallics no longer 'sit' or 'lay' properly, they lose their reflective qualities and as a result the appearance is usually dull and dark.
And no matter how much lacquer you apply you'll never get the sunk metallics back to surface.


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

squiggs said:


> You'll never repair a sliver scratch any better than you've done by touching in.
> Spraying paint produces a relatively light covering of paint in contrast to touching in.
> Spraying the paint allows the metallics to 'sit' and 'lay' properly on the panel.
> Touching in (no matter how careful) produces a very heavy coat - the metallics 'sink' in the paint. The metallics no longer 'sit' or 'lay' properly, they lose their reflective qualities and as a result the appearance is usually dull and dark.
> And no matter how much lacquer you apply you'll never get the sunk metallics back to surface.


Oh dear so would I be better to wet and dry all the silver off I put on today and leave it as it was do you think?
It wouldn't be hard to do as it's only 10 coats of VERY thin layers.

I could live with it if the finish would be worse if I carry on and laquer over it plus I could get the £9 back for the laquer I hope:thumb:

Makes me so angry that some Moron has wrecked my pride and joy before I even got it looking nice, I only had it 3 weeks and it's only 18 months old :-(
I just can't afford to get it sprayed properly as money is so tight I'm struggling finding work I can do because my back is knackered.

Thanks again for your help you've probably saved me a days work.:thumb:


----------



## edzt (Dec 15, 2010)

edzt said:


> How long is the scratch? Does it cover more than one panel?
> You never rub down base coat


Sorry I should have said 'never rub down metallic base coat'


----------



## edzt (Dec 15, 2010)

kimandsally said:


> Oh dear so would I be better to wet and dry all the silver off I put on today and leave it as it was do you think?
> It wouldn't be hard to do as it's only 10 coats of VERY thin layers.


that's going to take some skill and patience, good luck.

Spraying metallics is a *******, more paint - darker finish, side to side - one shade, up and down - different shade etc.etc.:wall:

I don't know your abilities but it might be worth getting it done by a pro when you find a job:thumb:


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

edzt said:


> that's going to take some skill and patience, good luck.
> 
> Spraying metallics is a *******, more paint - darker finish, side to side - one shade, up and down - different shade etc.etc.:wall:
> 
> I don't know your abilities but it might be worth getting it done by a pro when you find a job:thumb:


Well I have managed to get everything off and no extra damage back to shiny original laquer and the scores, I have just touched them in using a brush and the paint from Ford then carefully cut the bits off that were over the edges with a razor blade it looks better than it did but still VERY visable.
it appears that the colour in the groove is very good but the very edges it looks like either primer or something has a darker edge around the score/groove/scratch.

Is there anything more I can do to try to improve it?


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

silver is hard to spray, and impossible to touch in this way, because the paint is lying in the scratch the metallics of th epaint will form az line, it isnt as visible in darker coilours but because the darker greys etc of the silver paint will lie in the scratch it will still look like a line.


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

mitchelld said:


> silver is hard to spray, and impossible to touch in this way, because the paint is lying in the scratch the metallics of th epaint will form az line, it isnt as visible in darker coilours but because the darker greys etc of the silver paint will lie in the scratch it will still look like a line.


I see that is what I am finding, maybe at it's best then already.
What I will do is leave it after I get it as best as I can then get it done properly sometime when I get the spare money.


----------

